# Official Frank the Welder FTW thread



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the man's work, past through present, and thought it would be cool to have a thread dedicated to all the awsome stuff he's built over the years.





Let's see some pics!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

someone needs to sell me their metalhead


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Didn't he do some Sweetheart Cycles too back in the day before Yetti? 
Damn I'm getting old!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Not retro, but this is mine coming to Italy: Mategua 29er with vbrake studs!:thumbsup:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5715599946

I collaborate with the European importer and I can tell you he's such a cool guy!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

even said:


> Not retro, but this is mine coming to Italy: Mategua 29er with vbrake studs!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


that's delicious>

__
https://flic.kr/p/5715034251


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

innit? I wanted one in steel but couldn't resist those chunky welds...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Please excuse the use of the ferrule. Shouldn't be there.

FTW stem.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Need to take pics of the prototype Ultimate #1 with its funky rear "triangle", but here's a later version for now:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

a bit modern, but crafted by the same hands that built FB's gorgeous Yeti...



















ps. Softbutt, you're gonna have to pry the Metalheads from my cold dead hands 

Steve


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

yea, that is one of the few bikes that i regret selling. i wasn't any good at jumps, but it did improve my handling skills some and it was just plain fun to ride. when i'm finished with my current project i will be on the hunt for one.


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice thread, here's my offering...

My late 94 FTW welded Turner FTF (Full Time Function) - aka Turner Burner by MBA.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

A dirty little trinket...but I couldn't pass it up...now I just need the stem to match 

straight from "the man":

The cap was custom made for the stem and the wedge was modified from a commercial part. It was from one of the team Yeti steel stems. They were only produced for team and friends of Yeti.



Steve


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, just give me some time to mount my new FTW 29er I've just received (we've ordered a batch of 6 bikes for the Italian market)


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

even said:


> Ok, just give me some time to mount my new FTW 29er I've just received (we've ordered a batch of 6 bikes for the Italian market)


Nice, I've seen a couple of the Bars up for sale in the last month. To bad all of them have been mediums.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

We've got some Mategua in L size to sell, but shipping and customs would be expensive....


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

suck it.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Me on my 29er... but you can't really see anything....better pics to come


And no, friction mode xt thumbies do NOT work well with 10 speeds!


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how would you know if a stem was made by Frank? Is there a special number, marking, etc? The reason I ask is a saw one recently with the big FTW decal on the side. It looked like **** and was clearly being misrepresented.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

hairstream said:


> suck it.


HS, awsome frame and stem, and very cool pics. Looking at pics of Frank's shop is like the adult version of "I Spy"...could spend hours picking out all the cool stuff in the background of the shots.

If anyone else has "shop shots" post 'em up. 

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

pint said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how would you know if a stem was made by Frank? Is there a special number, marking, etc? The reason I ask is a saw one recently with the big FTW decal on the side. It looked like **** and was clearly being misrepresented.


whenever I'm unsure I just shoot FTW a pic....he's got a great memory for stuff he's had his hands on.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

That one duzent look like crap!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hairstream said:


> suck it.


New frame with a front derailleur pulley?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's the next big thing: Nose Wheelie Unicycles.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> New frame with a front derailleur pulley?


Isn't it that repaired ARC


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is My 29er... crappy pic, I will send a better one, but in the meanwhile.... And yes, I changed the saddle tilt


----------



## djspookman (May 25, 2004)

hairstream said:


> suck it.


Love it! Reminds me, it's been a while since i've made a visit over there.. LOVE it there, so much going on in a small space!!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

pint said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how would you know if a stem was made by Frank? Is there a special number, marking, etc? The reason I ask is a saw one recently with the big FTW decal on the side. It looked like **** and was clearly being misrepresented.


Perhaps. In the photo I posted, both the quill and handlebar clamp bolts are English (Imperial), not metric. But I have to think he stopped doing that early on.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry if I insist, but it deserved a better pic


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

cool fork; what happens there, how does the linkage works? does it feel like telescopic RS, bombers etc..?


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

No, it's very race oriented, it doesn't bob at all. The linkage prevents the fork from diving under braking, too, but it's not as supple as a normal one. The weight is very low, about 1350 grams, but the top model, made in carbon fibre, is under 1200 grams. German A also makes a telescopic fork. Slightly heavier (the top one is as "heay" as mine), but if you are not into linkage forks, it's a good alternative.

Concerning the frame, it is quite interesting what Frank wrote about the head tube. i asked him why it was so tall (29ers usually have shorter tubes) and he told me very short tubes are prone to cracking and at the moment there is no availability (at least 4 small builders) of sturdy headtubes. In any case many people use risers, which makes short tubes pointless. i find the cockpit perfect, roomy and comfortable.


----------



## speeken (Aug 25, 2009)

"even", how did you buy that fork, is it sold in the U.S.?


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

I dunno if it's available in the States, I'm Italian, it's a German fork and a friend of mine is the distributor.

Have a look here. You might be able to buy one online. There are 3 shocks available, and also a telescopic fork. Wights are really low.

german:A. / german:A+


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

even said:


> I dunno if it's available in the States, I'm Italian, it's a German fork and a friend of mine is the distributor.
> 
> Have a look here. You might be able to buy one online. There are 3 shocks available, and also a telescopic fork. Wights are really low.
> 
> german:A. / german:A+


I'd be interested in the Kilo 1.2 or 1.3...

german:A.® - lightweight bike engineering since 1995


----------



## speeken (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info... Interested in the the Kilo, 1.2.

Kilo 1.2

Maybe a group buy:thumbsup:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Sinister Bikes - YouTube

ftw industries


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

almost looks like he's tooling up to make "Yeti" forks.


----------



## Lenz43 (Jan 31, 2008)

Gotta love Franks work, new for me and favourite in this thread is the 94 Turner Burner posted above. I didn't know Frank had a hand in that too, but looking at now it the green frame does have his signature all over it, very nice.

I have a Ridge converted to Singlespeed street duties that I rode 3-4 times every week for 4 years, love it. And here's one form the archives for you,

Who's the man?









Enjoy!!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's my rant on retrobike: for Italian riders FTW CAN'T build bikes. And they ride Chinese CRAPBON bikes! I've lost all my words!

retrobike :: View topic - Italian Newschoolers Rant: now FTW can't build a bike!


----------



## jalapenobmx (Nov 17, 2011)

*Good to know you*

Frankie boy,
I don't know if you have heard but John Kovachi died last week. That just makes me think about the people that I love that are too far to see very often. I love you Frank and I wish you all the good things you have ever wished for. Oh yeah who was the mountain bike editor that you used to know who was Spanish dude that was Too hip. He gave you props all the time. Peace my brother,


----------



## Lenz43 (Jan 31, 2008)

Zapata Espinoza?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Lenz43 said:


> Zapata Espinoza?


Such a nice dude. Supermex!


----------



## jalapenobmx (Nov 17, 2011)

*Zap*

Thank you man Zap! You got it. Peace,
Pat


----------



## jalapenobmx (Nov 17, 2011)

Frankie deserves his own Wikipedia page!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

speeken said:


> Thanks for the info... Interested in the the Kilo, 1.2.
> 
> Kilo 1.2
> 
> Maybe a group buy:thumbsup:


Sorry I lost touch. For a group buy, I might be able to find a good deal for you. Just drop me a PM.

My FTW has super Hope-crest wheels now...


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Have had my "one-off" Frank welded bike out on the trails as of today for the 5th day...so glad I thought of Frank when I decided I needed a new 29er....this is the BEST...I loved working with Frank to build what I wanted. It has a slack HA of 68 degrees with a 120mm fork and very short chain stays of 16.5"...this will be my all around trail/AM/SuperD bike. I can see a long love affair with this one and have Frank to thank for this spectacular union. I rode with groups yesterday and today and everyone was very impressed, they were really intrigued with the slack HA and shortness of a 29er...they all got really excited when they saw me launching it of jumps and gaps...man it landed so smooth to, I was very impressed (and grateful, whew) too. Oh yeah I had it powder coated and cleared locally....future plans will be the White Brothers 130mm Loop fork in a couple months.
Hats off to ya Frank.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Some additional pictures....:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

I am having trouble with my Internet explorer constantly closing the site while I try and answer your PM's about my bike, funny almost all the questions asked the info is in the body of my bike description ....Im sure you can find Franks email from the links to his blogs and/or Sinister bikes, etc. as far as the cost of the bike get a hold of Frank, Im sure it'll vary depending on your needs, material, special dimensions etc...my frustration is with Internet Explorer not anyone here so bear with me, but I found all the info about Frank just from this and the blog sites too ... the bike has been FANTASTIC!


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, thanks for all the kind words. That aluminum stem is really quite old and at that time I was still developing my style. I think as of yesterday, I have it nailed.. LOL. 

Pat, good to hear from you though good news would be better. I am sorry to hear John passed away. I remember his incredible energy and wheel building skills. Rest in peace brother.

I hope all of you have a nice holiday season and are able to enjoy peace and comfort!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Some more pics of recent work.

Friday PicFest No.146


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Revised*

Here are some pictures of my "revised" frame....now this bad boy can roll with 2.4's with plenty of clearance...I'll be polishing this to a brilliant "chrome' like finish then clear PC it...I'll post up here in a week or so when thats done and its built up....thanks SO VERY much Frank, love this frame.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooooohhhh....shinnnyyyyyyy.:crazy:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

where do I place my order?


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

[email protected]/net $4.00 ea+ ship


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

My 96 Spooky Darkside by FTW 

















-Joe


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

wow... still using it?


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

even said:


> wow... still using it?


Nah, Ieave it at my folks place and ride it twice a year on family visits.

-Joe


----------



## dr_balfa (Jan 19, 2012)

hi,

i have a very nice FTW Industries Ridge, i can't post photo now


----------



## dr_balfa (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dr_balfa (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

There's more than this in Italy... Paolo's Steel and Enzo's Mategua...


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

and throw away 'em flats Balfa!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Which fork is that on the Orange FTW?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

rudymexico said:


> Which fork is that on the Orange FTW?


german:a kilo. very light and very pricey.
german:A.® - lightweight bike engineering since 1995


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got it on mine: great, if you are into XC; only 90mm travel. The lightest version for 29er is less than 1200 grams: it's the carbon Kilo, right the one you can see on the orange FTW above. Mine, in alu, is around 1350. You can see it around page 1 or two methinks, on a FTW Mategua 29" just like Enzo's.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

dr_balfa said:


>


and what about this fork? European also?

Nice one Dr Balfa


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Italian... Bergman upside down fork. Not light but really beautiful!


----------



## dr_balfa (Jan 19, 2012)

even said:


> Italian... Bergman upside down fork. Not light but really beautiful!


150 mm 
2.2 kg

Bergman Alice. Bergman is out of biz.

@even ma Fro si vergogna a farla vedere da noi? è bellissima.... o mi sono perso qualcosa.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

WHich one?


----------



## dr_balfa (Jan 19, 2012)

the orange FTW SS with steel frame


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nandus (Dec 8, 2011)

cableguy46 said:


> I am having trouble with my Internet explorer constantly closing the site while I try and answer your PM's about my bike, funny almost all the questions asked the info is in the body of my bike description ....Im sure you can find Franks email from the links to his blogs and/or Sinister bikes, etc. as far as the cost of the bike get a hold of Frank, Im sure it'll vary depending on your needs, material, special dimensions etc...my frustration is with Internet Explorer not anyone here so bear with me, but I found all the info about Frank just from this and the blog sites too ... the bike has been FANTASTIC!


Give Firefox or Google Chrome a try.

IE is practically bloatware provided by Microsnot.


----------



## The Rooster (Feb 27, 2007)

Not so retro or vintage, but perhaps already a classic. This is my Sinister Simon Bar - I love this one. Build thread here with some nice pictures of other Simon Bars as well. :thumbsup:























































I guess that should be enough!  

I love FTW's work -let's see more of yours out there! Post 'em up! I also especially like the Turner FTF on the first page - WOW!!! :eekster: DROOL..... SUCH a sexy bike for 1994 - and to be honest, a damn sexy bike in 2012. That's quality...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

dr_balfa said:


> FTW Industries Ridge


Is that recent production under his own name?

I just noticed Frank the Welder's current website; I think the other ones are gone:
Frank The Welder | Frank Wadelton - Bicycle Fabrication


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

ftw.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hairstream said:


> ftw.


Very cool, Hairy. Let's see some full pics and maybe some shots of the original if you've got any. Looks like a cool bike!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

fillet-brazed said:


> very cool, hairy. Let's see some full pics and maybe some shots of the original if you've got any. Looks like a cool bike!


+100 :d


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

So cool. What did you use for the shock?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

all i got. cheers.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Clean?

Like in, the cupboards are bare?

Wow....

Seen so much cool stuff purged to others....

Beautiful bike....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Super solid like always HS


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Whoa...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The man doesn't mess around.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

God!


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

hairstream said:


> all i got.


It's enough.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Some very cool pics....check it out:

Light 'em up | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That fork looks burly. Aluminum through axle. Ouch!


eastcoaststeve said:


> Some very cool pics....check it out:
> 
> Light 'em up | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Steve


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

sweet


----------



## kruiscx (Apr 28, 2014)

He just made a track frame for a friend of mine:


----------



## kruiscx (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's another one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I love Frank but that thing is very ugly to me.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

After an unsuccessful search for info on my Dean cross frame, I decided to go out on a limb and ask FTW. Turns out he made it around 1995-96. So cool!


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Yummy ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yummy indeed!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*FTW Documentary.*

The Welder - YouTube


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

Frank is making most probably my last bike frame.

It's a modern version of a Yeti I always wanted but was too big for; the original ARC.

This will be a super beefy 29er version in 6061, having loopstays, guitar cable routing and the oval top tube.

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f299/Ryano42/bentube2.jpg

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f299/Ryano42/looptail.jpg

Frank is a complete joy to work with! FTW!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ryano42 said:


> It's a modern version of a Yeti I always wanted but was too big for; the original ARC.D


Cool project, and you went to the right guy. But I gotta ask, besides getting to work with Frank, why not just go out and get a used Big Top?


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

As much as I dig the modern incarnation of Yeti, and I had an AS-R several years ago, the Big Top didn't have the old style I was looking for in a niner version of the old ARC.

I also wanted any aspects of weight saving thrown out with a complete focus on over-building the frame. I remember in 94 almost being able to crinkle an ARC downtube.

Frank said this frame is going to be about 40% thicker and heavier than the Old ARC.

I must also say my serious riding days are long gone, after hockey injuries, sciatica and operations, I just want to cruise and trail ride! Weight doesn't matter to me...heck back in the day I raced a tank; my 93 Pro FRO was around 31 lbs. and I still ride it on occasion today!


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

just gonna put this here... It looks perfect!


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

Back from heat treating! That's why it has the dull "Ti" look. Next is hand finishing, some milling and off to get a translucent Candy Turquoise powder coat!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Just in case any of you guys are in the market for a track bike:

FTW Track Frame and Parts Frank The Welder Custom Velodrome | eBay

Never really wished to be taller until now.

Steve


----------



## StuLucas (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

StuLucas said:


>


That looks like a whole lotta fun.

Steve


----------



## StuLucas (Oct 10, 2014)

eastcoaststeve said:


> That looks like a whole lotta fun


It weighs a lot. You couldn't scratch that black powdercoat if you tried. It rides very differently than other mtbs I have owned.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thought you guys might dig this......

FTW bottom bracket replacement surgery:

Pre-op cracks, ugh....



Frank mills out what used to be the shell:



Then the grinder takes it down to this:



Hoping for some more progress pics when FTW has the chance.

Steve


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

That last picture makes me queasy. Like when you flip by the Discovery channel and NY ER is on... and someone is sporting a compound fracture bleeding all over the place. You need to pixelate all of that gore.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Linoleum said:


> That last picture makes me queasy. Like when you flip by the Discovery channel and NY ER is on... and someone is sporting a compound fracture bleeding all over the place. You need to pixelate all of that gore.


A bit less gore, lol...

cleaned up a bit more:



New BB fab:



Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What's the bike Steve? American?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> What's the bike Steve? American?


The frame is Frank's old Spooky Suspect Device 24" BMX race bike.
I really wanted to nab his Ultimate when he did the charity auction, but it went for way more than I had. 
Frank had retired this one, but offered it to me, and I couldn't resist.
I'm hoping to race it this season if all goes well.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Update from Frank this morning....welding today!



Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Abracadabra!



Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow Steve!
FTW artistry in action. 
Thanks for sharing the reconstruction photos.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Cut and Paste.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Excellent.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! Whenever I see a Spooky on ebay, I think of you.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Nice! Whenever I see a Spooky on ebay, I think of you.


I tried to sell him my Spooky Darkside, but ECS put his wallet in lockdown.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

super_stein said:


> I tried to sell him my Spooky Darkside, but ECS put his wallet in lockdown.


Haha, more like Mrs. ECS locked it down.

Trying hard to take G's advice to consolidate/distill my crazy collection...it ain't easy though.

Steve


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Haha, more like Mrs. ECS locked it down.
> 
> Trying hard to take G's advice to consolidate/distill my crazy collection...it ain't easy though.
> 
> Steve


With your ongoing Suspect Device project, it appears that the Bank of ECS is open for business!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

super_stein said:


> With your ongoing Suspect Device project, it appears that the Bank of ECS is open for business!


Haha, it's just an illusion...I bought the frame and parts from Frank a while ago, discovered the cracks, and hung it up while I figured out how I wanted to proceed with it. Frank had offered to repair it, but I didn't want to lose the OG finish...that and a million other things put it on the back burner until I recently sent it back to VT for surgery. I'd love to make it a no-wallet rebuild, and have been selling off stuff to finance it one piece at a time. Hoping it comes out nice eventually.

Steve


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

A bit of tid bit info about FTW. In discussion with Larry Ruble who was hired by Grayson Bain to manage The new Rocky Mountain factory in Richmond BC in 1988-89 Frank was paid to come to Canada for a month to fine tune the welders at the Rocky plant after they had done their aluminum welding course offered at BCIT {British Columbia Institute of Technology}. Paul Brodie and Chris DeKerf had left RM and started their own business by that time in 89. FTW king of aluminum torch!


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

thepearl said:


> View attachment 996539


Project X!!!

I love those!

What are your plans for it?

Steve


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm fixing the front wheel just ordered the spikes and hoop should be in tmrw I'm either gonna sell it of use hpc stuff to make it an ebike


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

thepearl said:


> I'm fixing the front wheel just ordered the spikes and hoop should be in tmrw I'm either gonna sell it of use hpc stuff to make it an ebike


Such a cool frame...hate to think it's going to get a bunch of weight bolted to it and end up an e-bike.

Steve


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)

It really depends on the cost the covert it I may just sell it I mainly ride dirt jumps and bmx I also ride dirtbikes I feel like with the right components it would be a great candidate for an ebike but if it's gonna cost $2000 do convert it it's not really gonna be an option


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Just gonna put this here...*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks Frank and Matt...


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

That's gorgeous. What are the angles? Head tube looks kind of steep, contrary to the current fashion.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

that is INSANELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

Head: 70 Seat: 72

Frank said he wanted to counter the niner's slow speed sluggishness with some steepness! We will see. My olde Yetis had it and it made them whippy at speed but it was overall great handling!

I asked him to make it resemble some of his older work also...


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, those are some pretty steep angles. Be interested to hear how it rides. Seriously cool bike, I love the loop tail.


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

This is my LAST bike. I wanted to go out with a bang, something reminiscent of my youth riding Yeti's (wishing I was small enough then to get an ARC) and combining it with a 29er that fits me!

He was great to work with though there were delays and I am so very happy I got him to build this work of art...


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

The bike went together so well!

The bike was twitchy for the first 15 minutes or so on smooth surfaces but I got accustomed to it quickly especially it's so much like my older bikes. 

I've had it up to about 25 mph or so on as smooth downhill and those big wheels make is rock solid stable! Slow riding is so much better than my previous bike! More like a 26!!! :thumbsup:

FTW...amazing!!!


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f299/Ryano42/image2_1.jpg

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The cat approves too!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Ran into all kinds of problems/delays with this build, but finally finished it up this morning.





Wednesday is pump track day...can't wait.

Steve


----------

